# AGR card mailing...



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 11, 2008)

I joined the AGR program and was told I'd get the thing in the mail in 4-6 weeks on December 4th. I have yet to receive it. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Sam Damon (Jan 11, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I joined the AGR program and was told I'd get the thing in the mail in 4-6 weeks on December 4th. I have yet to receive it. Is this something I should be concerned about?


No.

I didn't sign up for AGR until mid-2007. When I got my materials, I noticed in one of the literature bits mention of the _Three Rivers_ route -- which had been discontinued in March, 2005.

That's why you shouldn't be concerned. ^_^


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 13, 2008)

I still haven't gotten it. Any suggestions?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm betting that it's coming very soon. I got my new card last week, and I've heard of other's getting theirs too. Short of making sure that you've got the correct address on file with AGR, I'd give it at least another two weeks before I'd really start to worry.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I'm betting that it's coming very soon. I got my new card last week, and I've heard of other's getting theirs too. Short of making sure that you've got the correct address on file with AGR, I'd give it at least another two weeks before I'd really start to worry.


I think our Lion friend is simply looking for his base membership card, not a Select or Select+ card. Those should not have any set distribution schedule. Assuming he has actually travelled on Amtrak since joining AGR (which may or may not be a requirement before sending membership materials), I would suggest he call AGR and ask where it is. However, the base membership card is not really all that important. As long as you have your AGR number in your profile or otherwise provide it when making reservations, you do not need the card. I seldom carry mine and access QuikTrak using any card with my name on it.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting that it's coming very soon. I got my new card last week, and I've heard of other's getting theirs too. Short of making sure that you've got the correct address on file with AGR, I'd give it at least another two weeks before I'd really start to worry.
> ...


I didn't think that he was looking for a Select or Select + card either, hence my not making reference to my Select Plus status.

AGR always mails out all the cards for continuing members in February, since the card regardless of status is valid from March 1st through Feb 28/29th of the following year. Because of this, AGR has a habit of not bothering to mail out cards for new members, or for those who have achieved a new status level, from late November on. I guess they figure that they are saving money by not firing up the printer for those few months and then just doing everything all at once come February. For the rest of the year, new registrations as well as those who achieve a new status level do get new cards in the mail.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting that it's coming very soon. I got my new card last week, and I've heard of other's getting theirs too. Short of making sure that you've got the correct address on file with AGR, I'd give it at least another two weeks before I'd really start to worry.
> ...


The problem is, I don't have any cards with my name on them, save for a Macy's card I got when they employed me for a week. After that wonderful "experience" I've decided I don't have the patience to work for corporate america, but thats another story. Anyway, I have no other card, which is why I need it.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 13, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


And again, I strongly suspect that yours is in the mail. Like I said above, AGR has a habit of not mailing out any cards from late November/early December thru January. Then they play catchup and issue cards to all new members, as well as sending out cards to all continuing members regardless of their status.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> ...AGR always mails out all the cards for continuing members in February, since the card regardless of status is valid from March 1st through Feb 28/29th of the following year. Because of this, AGR has a habit of not bothering to mail out cards for new members, or for those who have achieved a new status level, from late November on. I guess they figure that they are saving money by not firing up the printer for those few months and then just doing everything all at once come February. For the rest of the year, new registrations as well as those who achieve a new status level do get new cards in the mail.


Alan: are you sure about that? I have been an AGR member for four years, but only have my original card and have never been sent a new card. I travel Amtrak occasionally (at least once a year). The base member card has no printed expiration and my four year old card still scans fine. I have never reached elite status with Amtrak, so I have never gotten a new card. 
If they run it the same was the airline programs, you only get a new card if you reach elite status and that card has an expiration. Once expired (and assuming you did not re-qualify for elite), you can still use the expired card as a general membership card or fall back to the old card. But base members get one card and use it forever. I still have my original United Mileage Plus card from 1981 (the start of the program).


----------



## AlanB (Feb 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ...AGR always mails out all the cards for continuing members in February, since the card regardless of status is valid from March 1st through Feb 28/29th of the following year. Because of this, AGR has a habit of not bothering to mail out cards for new members, or for those who have achieved a new status level, from late November on. I guess they figure that they are saving money by not firing up the printer for those few months and then just doing everything all at once come February. For the rest of the year, new registrations as well as those who achieve a new status level do get new cards in the mail.
> ...


Actually Bill, no, I'm not sure if they mail out new cards to all basic members. I've had some form of status for so long that it just seems routine for me to get a new card every year. And since I'm not at home right now to check my card stash from the first few years, before Amtrak started offering some form of status (even if it wasn't officially announced), I can't confirm that my oldest cards did have an expiration date.

That however doesn't change the fact that it is still to the best of my knowledge AGR policy to *not* mail out any AGR cards, new or otherwise, during the last few months of the membership year. Since I've heard similar reports of newbies not getting their cards during December and January, I just assumed that all AGR members got new cards come February.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ...AGR always mails out all the cards for continuing members in February, since the card regardless of status is valid from March 1st through Feb 28/29th of the following year. Because of this, AGR has a habit of not bothering to mail out cards for new members, or for those who have achieved a new status level, from late November on. I guess they figure that they are saving money by not firing up the printer for those few months and then just doing everything all at once come February. For the rest of the year, new registrations as well as those who achieve a new status level do get new cards in the mail.
> ...


Same here - I have never made status, and I've never received a new card.


----------



## gswager (Feb 14, 2008)

I never got a new card for the past few years.


----------



## wayman (Feb 14, 2008)

gswager said:


> I never got a new card for the past few years.


I think I've had one card since 2002, when I joined.

Until I got my Select packet last week


----------

